# Boy/Girl Twins - nursery decor ideas



## Mamamirfy

Hi all.....I'm having a hard time finding anything I like for boy/girl nurseries. Any ideas? Pictures? I'd love to take a peek or hear your thoughts and ideas.


----------



## _Vicky_

oohh rainbows!!!!!!!!!!

We were going to get a big rainbow mural on the wall that ends above each cot so they were our 'pots of gold' we never got round to it though boooo I wish I had.


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

I'll take a few pictures of mine tomorrow and post. I also have boy-girl twins and went with a bright coloured jungle/safari theme because its unisex. Must say I'm quite pleased with the end result and the nursery is hands down my favourite room in the house.


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

Found some pictures I once posted in third tri. Here are the four walls. We chose bright colours for each wall to excite the babies (actually wanted a lighter shade of orange for the one wall, but my OH wanted an orange that made a statement and stood out from all the other paler shades, and so I went with it).


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

The finer jungle/safari theme details.


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

And finally (I think I went overboard with the pic posting. I'll stop now)! 

Anyway, I was just looking at these last set of pictures and so much as changed now that the babies are using the nursery. For starters, Gabriel doesn't like sleeping with that lion cuddler, he prefers his teddy. The toy box is currently a mess and after christmas I have no room to store the presents they got over the festive season and the frames actually have their pictures!


----------



## Mamamirfy

Adorable!! Thank you so much for posting!!!


----------

